Ask HN: Best time management methods or software? - bruhmoment1
======
jppope
?uestlove's theory of time management:

"People can really only do 3-4 real things a day, maybe as many as 6 if you're
going overboard, but 3-4 real things"

The concept is simple. Pick your 3-4 most important real things to get done
and do those.

link: [https://jonpauluritis.com/uestlove's-theory-of-time-
manageme...](https://jonpauluritis.com/uestlove's-theory-of-time-management)

------
ask3ord
hq sleep and long walks

